# Help with PRP Application submitted in Oct 2015



## MrTshiko (May 27, 2014)

Hey everyone,

So I?m a US citizen living in Pretoria on a temporary residence permit/spousal permit. I applied for my PRP here in Pretoria in October of 2015. I called Home affairs and they told me the current status is that just a week or so ago it has been sent for ?recommendation?. I?m not sure what this means exactly but they say it means it has been passed on from the initial adjudicator. 

Anyway, I?m wondering if anyone knows of an attorney or someone that can help me with petitioning the court to get a response on my application, as I think with it now bei two years since I submitted my application they need to get back to me. 

Thanks!


----------

